# Zugriff auf Internet Explorer Cache



## Rumbah (8. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ich möchte auf die Daten im Internet Explorer Cache zugreifen, und zwar nicht nur auf die Dateien, die dort liegen, sondern auf die Index Datei, in der z.B. auch steht, wie die Dateien ursprüunglich hießen und zu welcher Seite sie gehören. Gibt es irgendwo schon eine API um auf die Indexdatei zuzugreifen oder auch nur eine Beschreibung des Formats der Indexdatei, damit man sowas selber programmieren kann? Das Problem ist nämlich, dass das eine Binärdatei ist.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus

Rumbah


----------



## AlArenal (8. Mai 2005)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/


----------



## Rumbah (8. Mai 2005)

Da habe ich bereits gesucht, aber überhaupt nichts gefunden. Habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## AlArenal (8. Mai 2005)

Ob du was übersehen hast weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du dort keine Details über den Aufbau findest, sehe ich schwarz. Ich sehe auch nciht warum dir ausgerechnet ein Java-Progger da helfen können sollte. Wir beschäftigen uns doch so wenig wie möglich mit Plattform-abhängigem Krims


----------



## Rumbah (8. Mai 2005)

Das habe ich auch gedacht, aber die Projektleiterin an der Uni möchte ein Java Programm haben, mit dem man den Internet Explorer Cache nach Metadaten untersuchen kann. Im Mozilla Cache hätte ich ja noch verstanden, aber so ...


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mai 2005)

Du kannst eine Lib verwenden, die aus der Win-Registry lesen kann (Forensuche), da steht das Verzeichnis des Caches unter
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Cache\Paths\path1\CachePath


----------



## Rumbah (8. Mai 2005)

Ah, das ist praktisch, aber es löst leider nicht das Problem, dass der Internet Explorer die wichtigen Daten in der index.dat Datei ablegt. Und über das Format kann ich leider keine Informationen finden.


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Mai 2005)

Ich benutz kein IE und kann mir deshalb auch net anschauen wie diese Datei aussieht, aber ich denke, die wird schon irgendein festgesetztes Format haben, das du parsen kannst, oder?


----------



## Jockel (8. Mai 2005)

Hm, also ich habe ungefähr 30 Sekunden googlen müssen:
http://myfileformats.com/search.php?name=DAT 
Da der fünfte Link und -zack- hast du ein Dokument was dir den Aufbau beschreibt... ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber vielleicht kannst du ja dennoch was damit anfangen.


----------

